
   Google Chrome Extensions: Submit to Hacker News - jmonegro
https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/chfagbibdlilfcjmilebmcokmdmnabam
======
johns
Or just use the bookmarklet: <http://ycombinator.com/bookmarklet.html>

